# To those editing and adding content to the wiki



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

More people have been adding content and updating existing content in the wiki. There is now a wealth of information in the wiki (I just added information about the Umweltzonen, for example; a lot of people have entered destination-specific information in the past few months).

One request: if you are adding or amending content, you must use wikitext and simply plunk in entries (esp. for external URLs or images). If you are not familiar with wikitext, it is fairly simple but you will still need to use it for entries.

For example, links were incorrectly entered for illustrations for a Parkscheibe and Warnweste.

Wikitext takes about 2 minutes to learn so if you are going to invest time in the wiki, it is definitely worthwhile to invest the two minutes to understand the simple conventions used in wikis.


----------



## b-y (Sep 14, 2004)

I _think_ I successfully cleaned up all the map links in the various trip itinerary sections. The URLs are no longer shown directly, as they often took up several lines. I tried to preserve all the links, but please check any sections you have written to insure that the revised links are as you want them.

In general, Windows users can right-click on any link to get the map (or whatever) to open directly in a new tab or new window. Thus there is now no need to copy and paste the links.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Vielen Dank, Herr Professor.


----------



## b-y (Sep 14, 2004)

We are planning to start a re-organization of some of the sections of the Wiki. I still don't know how many people use it, and--to me--the posts aren't all that encouraging as many questions are covered. But I think moving the Munich Hotels & Restaurants to their own section improved usability somewhat, so we'll continue in a similar manner. Jonathan suggests the main topics be organized as follows:

Summary (should really be renamed to "European Delivery 101")
Placing Your Order (again, a rename)
Preparing for Delivery Day (another rename)
Your Munich Delivery (yet another)
Munich Hotels and Restaurants (adding capitalization)
Popular Destinations (new category)
Suggested Itineraries
Getting Your BMW Back... (terrrible title but I can't think of a rename) 
I'll use that as a starting point, and others are invited to join in. I'll also post progress reports at random intervals.

Personal comment & early warning: I have about had it with this year's "virtual travel".  Next year we _need_ to replace the X3, so I'll spend more time actually visiting these places and less time writing about them. :thumbup:


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

b-y said:


> Personal comment & early warning: I have about had it with this year's "virtual travel".  Next year we _need_ to replace the X3, so I'll spend more time actually visiting these places and less time writing about them. :thumbup:


Presuming my wine region tour is a success in a few weeks, you could borrow from my Reiseplan.


----------



## ViaPerturbatio (Jul 25, 2009)

b-y said:


> Jonathan suggests the main topics be organized as follows:
> 
> Summary (should really be renamed to "European Delivery 101")
> Placing Your Order (again, a rename)
> ...


Welcome the re-org. For those new to the site like myself, I certainly can say I found the Wiki very useful, of course, only after being told 3 or 4 times to go read it. :angel: I do however agree it could be better organized and easier to read with use of bullets to highlight quick references everyone always asks for; i.e., hotels; restaurants; transportation to/fro Munich airport hotel, and Welt (Rolf, Lufthansa shuttle, etc); map links to subways, rail systems, etc. For the commonly discussed hotels and restaurants, would perhaps have the bulleted sub-section under each Popular Destination and call it something like "Fester Favorites." Suggest itemizing "Miscellaneous Things to Remember" as well like getting a vignette, getting an International Driving Permit, where to wash your car before drop-off, keeping all keys and certain paperwork with you at all times, etc.

Lastly, 
*Step 1*
Order your BMW, and save
*Step 2*
Plan your trip
*Step 3*
Pick up your vehicle at BMW Welt
*Step 4*
Drive through Europe
*Step 5*
Meet your vehicle back home

Not that I am suggesting we plagiarize, but above are the ED Steps in BMWUSA's website. The last may be a better replacement for "Getting your BMW back....." ViaP.


----------



## b-y (Sep 14, 2004)

ViaPerturbatio said:


> Welcome the re-org. For those new to the site like myself, I certainly can say I found the Wiki very useful, of course, only after being told 3 or 4 times to go read it. :angel: I do however agree it could be better organized and easier to read with use of bullets to highlight quick references everyone always asks for; i.e., hotels; restaurants; transportation to/fro Munich airport hotel, and Welt (Rolf, Lufthansa shuttle, etc); map links to subways, rail systems, etc. For the commonly discussed hotels and restaurants, would perhaps have the bulleted sub-section under each Popular Destination and call it something like "Fester Favorites." Suggest itemizing "Miscellaneous Things to Remember" as well like getting a vignette, getting an International Driving Permit, where to wash your car before drop-off, keeping all keys and certain paperwork with you at all times, etc.
> 
> ....." ViaP.


Thanks! Suggestions and comments such as your are very useful. :thumbup:

I think I'll have some time during the coming week to start on the re-organization. I have a two-screen system at the office that simplifies things a bit. I encourage anyone/ everyone to add content as I work on the revised structure.


----------



## b-y (Sep 14, 2004)

b-y said:


> We are planning to start a re-organization of some of the sections of the Wiki. I still don't know how many people use it, and--to me--the posts aren't all that encouraging as many questions are covered. But I think moving the Munich Hotels & Restaurants to their own section improved usability somewhat, so we'll continue in a similar manner. Jonathan suggests the main topics be organized as follows:
> 
> Summary (should really be renamed to "European Delivery 101")
> Placing Your Order (again, a rename)
> ...


The re-organization has actually started. The sections on Austria and Italy are the first sections in the new "Popular Destinations" page. They are no longer in "Suggested Itineraries". I try to leave sufficient information for people to find things, but let us know of any problems.


----------



## b-y (Sep 14, 2004)

Two updates:

The *Germany * sub-section in the Popular Destinations area has been expanded to cover more areas in Germany itself. The headings are there, please add content. Berchtesgaden sights have been moved from Suggested Itineraries into Popular Destinations. I took the easy way out of ending with "Other Destinations", but if you want to create a new sub-heading for any particular locale, feel free. If you just want to add content and want one of the regulars to re-format it or move it to a separate sub-section, post a note. We can take care of the format for you.

I have also started to implement one of ViaPerturbatio's suggestions, putting hotels in separate sub-lists. The "nesting" of the sections is getting a bit complex in places, but I think it works. As I have become more proficient with Googlemaps, I have also added a few "spotting maps" showing relative locations (Munich luxury hotels, Fussen hotels, Potsdammerplatz-Berlin hotels). Others should add more. Although I like viamichelin maps better than those from Google for some purposes, I do not know how to come up with permanent links to vm maps.


----------



## skywalkerbeth (Jul 19, 2007)

JSpira said:


> Presuming my wine region tour is a success in a few weeks, you could borrow from my Reiseplan.


Was this something you conducted for others?


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

I would suggest putting "getting your BMW back . . . " after "your munich delivery" and then have a separate section on travel arrangements that aren't directly part of ED (hotels, destinations, itineraries)


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

skywalkerbeth said:


> Was this something you conducted for others?


No, this was actually something I was invited to participate in by the Austrian government - the various tourism authorities in the Bundesländer that we visited coordinated the visit/tour.


----------



## b-y (Sep 14, 2004)

Tanning machine said:


> I would suggest putting "getting your BMW back . . . " after "your munich delivery" and then have a separate section on travel arrangements that aren't directly part of ED (hotels, destinations, itineraries)


I just spotted this suggestion--Thanks. (I was combining a holiday and work in sunny Hawaii. It can be rough, but sometimes one has to do these things. :angel

That sort of re-ordering is quite easy. If a couple of people add their opinions--yea or nay--I'll go with whatever order seems most popular.


----------



## b-y (Sep 14, 2004)

It is now more than a year since the re-organization of the Wiki. Yesterday I started getting notices that the "Popular Destinations" section is too long for some browsers. Today I started splitting it into two parts: "PD - Germany, Austria & Switzerland" and "PD - Other countries". This is still a work-in-progress, but at least I have not lost contributions so far. So, here are a few, hopefully temporary, warnings:

The new section/page headings are not yet consistent. (*Completed*)
Some internal links from other sections of the Wiki or from posts in the forum have to be revised.
Switzerland is temporarily on the wrong page. (This last one is NOT a political statement.)(*Moved to correct page*)


----------



## gmblack3 (Mar 14, 2008)

If someone who has better understanding of editing the ED wiki would like to add the contact email for the loginout in Munich:

Email: [email protected]

Phone number from within Germany: 
089-416-114-600

Thank you!


----------



## b-y (Sep 14, 2004)

gmblack3 said:


> If someone who has better understanding of editing the ED wiki would like to add the contact email for the loginout in Munich:
> 
> Email: [email protected]
> 
> ...


I just spotted this and added the information to the Wiki. Thanks! :thumbup:


----------

